# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Pse meshkujt preferojne femra me te medha ne moshe apo femrat meshkuj me te rinj????

## AnGeL_DeViL

*Gjate jetes time, kam zbuluar se femrat me te medha ne moshe jane me gallate, me sexy dhe shume me inteligjente e zbavitese se femrat ne moshen time apo me te reja. Ne Shqiperi ky eshte nje fenomen jo shume i perhapur, dhe shume kunder "tradites" konservatore shqiptare. Une pyes, a do te dilnit ju me femra me te medha dhe femrat a do binin ne dashuri me meshkuj me te rinj se vetja? Sa do ndikonte kjo ne nje lidhje normale dhe nje te ardhme se bashku?*

----------


## ViKi 24

Nuk do u lidhja kurren e kurres me noi cun me te vogel se vetja.me duket budallik, un edhe me te moshes tim edhe me duket vetja me e rritur se ato, ja fusin noi her muhabetit kot pa lidhje, bejn shakara kalamajsh dmth s`me pershtaten.Jo se un jam noi tip shum serioz por jo shaka koti,aaaaaaaaaaa,kot.
Kjo qe thu ti  mund te shkoj mire vetem per noi flirt(per cunat), por me kalu jeten s`me duket e pershtatshme.

Pastaj jan lidhje qe nuk zgjasin per mendimin tim.

----------


## BaBa

> Pse meshkujt preferojne femra me te medha ne moshe apo femrat meshkuj me te rinj????



un per vete i du femrat e medhaja per lek e vlla e them trroc e skam pik turpi se ska ktu per tpas turp iher  :ngerdheshje: 


kurse femrat ma te vogla se mua i dua per tu mbush me frym  :shkelje syri: 


saper ato te moshes time i dua femra te shkathta shum mos tma lej mua qe ne takim te par  ajo  :perqeshje: 


kaq kisha po me vajt ne mendje nai gjyshe , do ju a lej bakshish (:


ehhhhhhhh femrat e mdhaja !!!!

shnet.

----------


## *Lorisa*

*Baba* i paska rene drejt muhabetit.  :ngerdheshje: 

Meshkujt ndoshta preferojne femra me te medha ne moshe nga 2 arsye: 
- para
-eksperince 

Kjo e dyta pra, eksperinca nuk do te thote qe nqs. eshte me e madhe ne moshe ka me teper eksperince, ajo eshte realtive.

Kurse persa u perket femrave nuk eshte aspak e vertet qe preferojne mashkullin me te ri ne moshe, une per vete nuk e preferoj as mashkullin qe eshte moshatari im jo më me te vogel se une dhe ate  nga 1 arsye te vetme: pjekuria

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

kurre nuk do u lidhja une me nji cun qe esht me i vogel do mu dukte akoma si femi...dhe nuk edi une cfare femrash njef ti po nuk jan te gjitha jo intiligente vetem se jan me e re se mashkulli....kan me shume eksperienc femrat qe jan me te mdhaja ne mosh ok po nuk do te thot me inteligente...njof njeres qe jan me te mdhej se une ne mosh por jo me te mencur jan pak te mbrapambet nuk ka gje te keqe cdo njeri edi vet.....

----------


## Apollyon

> Pse meshkujt preferojne femra me te medha ne moshe apo femrat meshkuj me te rinj????





> Gjate jetes time


Ky qenka mendimi jot, atehere pse fut te gjith meshkujt ne nje mendim tendin? Mund te hapesh temen edhe te thuash, pse UNE preferoj me shum femrat e medha se sa ato ne moshen time!! Pse na perzien te gjitheve?

----------


## dibrani2006

> i paska rene drejt muhabetit. 
> 
> Meshkujt ndoshta preferojne femra me te medha ne moshe nga 2 arsye: 
> - para
> -eksperince 
> 
> Kjo e dyta pra, eksperinca nuk do te thote qe nqs. eshte me e madhe ne moshe ka me teper eksperince, ajo eshte realtive.
> 
> Kurse persa u perket femrave nuk eshte aspak e vertet qe preferojne mashkullin me te ri ne moshe, une per vete nuk e preferoj as mashkullin qe eshte moshatari im jo më me te vogel se une dhe ate  nga 1 arsye te vetme: pjekuria



Lorisa te rafte e mira, nga i gjen keto fjale ty :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> *Baba* i paska rene drejt muhabetit. 
> 
> Meshkujt ndoshta preferojne femra me te medha ne moshe nga 2 arsye: 
> - para
> -eksperince 
> 
> Kjo e dyta pra, eksperinca nuk do te thote qe nqs. eshte me e madhe ne moshe ka me teper eksperince, ajo eshte realtive.
> 
> Kurse persa u perket femrave nuk eshte aspak e vertet qe preferojne mashkullin me te ri ne moshe, une per vete nuk e preferoj as mashkullin qe eshte moshatari im jo më me te vogel se une dhe ate  nga 1 arsye te vetme: pjekuria


SHYQYR qe po na pelqejne.Ndjehem shume i privilegjum. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Ska te thoje mosha.

----------


## drague

> Ska te thoje mosha.


Mund te japesh nje pergjigje per temen ne fjale.Te pelqejn plakat? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## xfiles

> Mund te japesh nje pergjigje per temen ne fjale.Te pelqejn plakat?


Nuk bazohem ne moshe per te gjykuar nese nje vajze ben apo jo per mua. Nuk bej naze as per plakat.

----------


## THALESI

Meshkujt i duan femrat me te vjetra ne mosh per shkak te eksperiances ama kete e kerkojn vetem per sex jo per jetuar me to.
Ndersa femrat meshkuj me te ri ne mosh nuk kam ndegjuar ndonjeher se kan nje preferenc te tiill po nese duan  mendoj se arsyeja eshte te knaqen ne menuyr qe ata deshirojn te manipulojn me cuna te ri ehehehh]

rrespekt.............

----------


## RaPSouL

S'eshte e vertet nje gje e tille, te pakten tek une, tek tjeret se di, dhe se kuptoj pse.

----------


## white-knight

Dashuria e verber ndonjehere udhehiqet nga marrezia :perqeshje:  si Demi Moore me Aston Kutcher lol

----------


## alda09

Ata qe kane keto shije i kane per"shkembim esperiancash" ose money

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

> Ky qenka mendimi jot, atehere pse fut te gjith meshkujt ne nje mendim tendin? Mund te hapesh temen edhe te thuash, pse UNE preferoj me shum femrat e medha se sa ato ne moshen time!! Pse na perzien te gjitheve?


Une e thash ne pergjesi se kete lloj fenomeni kam ven re.Ti nqs je i pervetshem me behet qejfi per ty po ske pse e ban kaq tragjike se spo te merr njeri me zor ne ndonje vend.

----------


## bebushja

Kur dashuron me nje person ,nuk pyet per moshen e saj/tij,(ate periudhe je i verber),,por,keto dashuri( jane si flaka e kashtes)  mbarojn shpejt .

----------


## R3nato

Un per vete per eksperienc qe kan ne sex  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  maroj fare per nje mami 35 vjece  :perqeshje:  lool

----------


## bebushja

> Un per vete per eksperienc qe kan ne sex   maroj fare per nje mami 35 vjece  lool


lol  jo mo kingu jo se ishte 33 (aq shum e ke dashur mavrine sa dhe vitet ja shtove),por kujdes kur shkruan se po te "lexuaan" mjeri ti ku do futesh:P

----------


## SaS

> Un per vete per eksperienc qe kan ne sex   maroj fare per nje mami 35 vjece  lool


te perton suma me e lujt vete e dashke mami 35 vjece !!! me kete mendje ske per te shkuar as ne hale !!!  :buzeqeshje:  

mua per vete me pelqejne femrat me te vogla ne moshe !!! nuk dua qe padashje ti therrisja  ndonjeres mami po te lidhesha me ndonje me te modhe ne mosh !!!

----------

